# VDSL Eigenschaften



## Shadow Complex (17. November 2013)

Hallo Community,

ich habe nicht direkt ein Problem mit meiner Leitung, sondern frage einfach rein aus Interesse ob sich mal Leute, die davon eine Ahnung haben, die Werte meiner Internetleitung anschauen könnten.

Zur Leitung: Es ist ein VDSL 25 IP Anschluss bei der deutschen Telekom. VDSL 50 scheint bei uns leider nicht möglich zu sein, zumindest kann man diese Geschwindigkeit nicht online buchen.
Als Router wird eine Fritzbox 7390 mit aktuellster Firmware (6.00) benutzt. Der TAL sitzt bei uns im Keller, die TAE im Arbeitszimmer im 1. Stock. Die Telefonleitung nimmt dabei leider nicht den kürzesten Weg (Früher war die TAE im 2. Stock).

Hier mal die Auswertung aus der Fritzbox (An einem Sonntag Abend erstellt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bennz (17. November 2013)

is voll io


----------



## Shadow Complex (17. November 2013)

Und dass das Spektrum teilweise Lücken hat und auch insgesamt recht kleine Werte hat, hat nichts zu bedeuten?


----------



## Driftking007 (18. November 2013)

Die Lücken im Gelben spektrum sind da, da dieser bereich für den Upload reserviert sind. Das erkennst du an den grünen balken ein diagramm darunter. 
So wie es aussieht ist aber alles in Ordnung. Sehr viel an Geschwindigkeit ist da nicht mehr zu holen, denn dafür ist deine Leitung zu lang bzw. die Dämpfung zu hoch


----------



## K3n$! (18. November 2013)

Die Lücken sind bei VDSL normal, bei mir sieht das so aus: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wenn man sich die Werte anschaut, scheint bei dir nicht mehr viel zu gehen. 
Vielleicht ist durch Vectoring noch bisschen mehr möglich, aber auch das halte ich für 
nicht so erfolgversprechend.


----------



## Shadow Complex (18. November 2013)

Hab sogar mal eine kleine Google Maps Karte erstellt. Dazu bei etwa 30 Adressen VDSL Verfügbarkeitsanfragen gestellt und das dann auf der Karte eingetragen. Konnte auch herausfinden wo der Hauptverteiler ist, DSLAMs hab ich aber keine im Kopf, also weiß ich nicht wo die stehen, hab auch noch nie danach gesucht, bei uns an der Kreuzung gibt es zwar einige graue Kästen, die haben aber samt und sonders mit der Stromversorgung zu tun.

Hier die Karte: https://mapsengine.google.com/map/edit?mid=zCEWjeruOKFk.kxndsOd-5HhE*

Was mich nur wundert, ist dass die obere Route länger ist, als die untere, und trotzdem bei der unteren kein VDSL 50 verfügbar ist. Naja entweder ich hab mich mit der Verlegung total vertan oder zu uns wurden Leitungen mit geringerem Querschnitt verlegt.

Achja, ist es eigentlich normal, dass der TAL in einem Einfamilienhaus mit insgesamt 10 Kupferadern (also 5 x 2) ans Netz angeschlossen ist. Btw sind bei uns die verwendeten Kupferadern korrodiert, soll ich den Rost wegmachen oder es so bleiben lassen da es ja funktioniert?

Danke schon mal für eure Mühe


----------



## K3n$! (18. November 2013)

Ich kann die Karte nicht aufrufen.

Google:



> *404.* That’s an error.
> The requested URL was not found on this server. That’s all we know.


----------



## Shadow Complex (18. November 2013)

Oh mist, ich schau mal was ich da einstellen muss...


Edit: Habs jetzt öffentlich freigegeben, hoffe es funktioniert jetzt...

https://mapsengine.google.com/map/edit?mid=zCEWjeruOKFk.kxndsOd-5HhE


----------



## Decrypter (19. November 2013)

Ein VDSL 50 Profil würde an der Leitung schon funktionieren. Nur eben nicht mit Fullsync, da die Leitungseigenschaften in Verbindung mit dem minderwertigen Modem der 7390 dieses nicht mehr zulassen würden. Aber solange die erzielbare Bandbreite noch über den Profiluntergrenzen des VDSL 50 Profiles im im Up und Downstream liegen, würde das Modem auch mit VDSL 50 Profil syncen. Und das wäre hier immer noch klar der Fall. Mit einem entsprechend guten Modem wie 3370 od. 7360 wäre u.U. auch Fullsync mit dem VDSL 50 Profil möglich.

Aber das sind alles nur theoretische Optionen, da du bei der Telekom nur maximal VDSL 25 geschaltet bekommst. Leitungslänge vom HVT (du bist Indoor geschaltet) sollte bei so ca. 600-700 Metern liegen. Das du VDSL via Schaltung vom HVT hast, erkennt man am Spektrum sehr deutlich (kein DPBO vorhanden) und auch der Infineon Port deutet auf Indoor VDSL hin. Von daher wäre auch ein mögliches Vectoring keine Option mehr, da es Vectoring aus dem HVT nicht geben wird. Auch die schlechten Modem Eigenschaften der 7390 schlagen in Verbindung mit dem Infineon Port hier voll durch. Denn die 7390 fällt immer wieder sehr negativ auf, wenn sie mit VDSL am Infineon Port betrieben wird, da der Ikanos Chipsatz der 7390 nicht besonders verträglich mit Infineon ist. CRC Fehler, entsprechend niedriger Sync und Syncverluste sind die altbekannten Folgen. Mit einer 3370/7360 oder auch der neuen 7490 würde das schon anders aussehen, da hier in den Fritz Boxen Lantiq Chipsätze verbaut sind. Auch Broadcom Ports laufen mit einer 7390 deutlich besser und stabiler als Infineon Ports. 

Aber solange die 7390 zumindest halbwegs stabil läuft, würde ich da erstmal nichts machen. Nur wenn es zu häufigen Syncverlusten kommen sollte und die CRC Fehler Probleme machen, bestünde evtl. Handlungsbedarf. Nur mehr Bandbreite würdest du auch dann nicht bekommen und die Telekom macht bei Syncproblemen sowieso nichts, da die FritzBox nicht zu den supporteten Modems der Telekom gehört.


----------



## Shadow Complex (19. November 2013)

Oha, vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort.

Wie handhaben dass eigentlich die anderen Provider ala 1&1, Vodafone oder auch O2. Gibt es bei denen genauso wie bei der Telekom die Fallbackoption VDSL 25 oder wird dann trotzdem VDSL 50 geschalten und man bekommt halt dann die Leistung, die einfach möglich ist in diesem Korridor?
Finde es ein bisschen schade, dass die Telekom immer noch VDSL 25 schaltet. Ich mein die angegeben Werte der Fritzbox dürften sicherlich nicht hunderprotzentig aussagekräftig sein, aber die tatsächliche Leistungsfähigkeit der Leitung läge sicherlich ganz gut mittig im Bandbreitekorridor von VDSL 50. Dass man keinen Full-Sync erreichen würde, wäre mir dann eigentlich ziemlich egal.

Als wir uns die Fritzbox 7390 gekauft haben, hatte ich mich nicht vorher schlau gemacht darüber, dass der Chipsatz nicht der allerbeste wäre. Zumindest aber die 7360 gab es damals aber soweit ich weiß, noch nicht zu kaufen. Und die 3370 kann kein Voip, war also auch keine Option (falls es sie damals überhaupt schon gab.)

Noch eine Frage. Schaltet die Telekom bei uns nur deshalb stur VDSL 25 statt 50 , damit der Kunde (Also wir) dann nicht diverse Hotlines oder Foren belagern und rummosern warum unsere Internetleitung keine vollen 50 mbit/s hinbekommt?
Oder sind da dann schon eher technische Gründe ausschlaggebend wie Übersprechen, etc?


----------



## BloodySuicide (19. November 2013)

es soll stabil laufen....


----------



## Driftking007 (19. November 2013)

Ja genau. Die Telekom will nicht Kunden verärgern weil man nicht die Volle Bandbreite hat. Deshalb wird immer eine geschwindigkeit geschaltet die auf Jeden Fall erreicht wird.
Dies ist auch der Grund warum die Telekom immer bei Umfragen am Besten ab schneidet. Die Kunden bekommen was Sie gebucht haben. Das aber deutlich mehr möglich wäre, dass ist den meisten da draußen egal oder sie wollen es einfach nicht hören.
Lokale anbieter wie bei mir htp oder auch meist andere Anbieter machen das schon anders.
Sie setzen von anfang an die Geschwindigkeit bei der gleichen Dämpfung etwas höher als die Telekom oder schalten meist mehr als überhaupt möglich ist, sodass man dann versucht so weit runter zu gehen, sodass die Leitung stabil ist. 
Das dauert meist etwas und ist mit Telefoniererei verbunden. Aber dafür wird man auch mit deutlich mehr Geschwindigkeit belohnt 
Gibt es bei dir einen Lokalen Anbieter ? 
Ich würde zuerst mal da anfragen 

Und dass er an Indoor angeschlossen ist muss nicht unbedingt sein  Es gibt auch Outdoor Dslams die ohne DPBO Vdsl in die Leitung werfen 
Bei Indoor hätte man nur den Vorteil, dass man das Profil 8a schalten kann


----------



## Shadow Complex (19. November 2013)

Hmm, nee also einen lokalen Provider haben wir hier glaube ich nicht. M-Net scheint hier in der Gegend auch recht stark zu sein, aber auch nur weil sie in manchen Stadtteilen und Ortschaften in der Umgebung ein eigenes Netz aus Glasfaserleitungen haben. Bei uns in der Gegend ist M-Net leider noch nicht angekommen.

Der Versuch, die Telekom dazu zu überreden trotzdem VDSl 50 zu schalten, dürfte relativ zwecklos sein oder? Den Anbieter wechseln geht leider zum einen nicht, weil der Vertrag noch bis Ende nächsten Jahres läuft und ich das meinen Eltern niemals verklickern könnte wegen der mbit/s den Provider zu wechseln. (Seit seinem ersten TDSL Business Tarif war mein Vater Telekom-Kunde)

Edit: Kleiner Schreibfehler


----------



## Driftking007 (19. November 2013)

Ich hab meine Mutter auch Überredet und sie war ehemalige Beamtin beim großen T.
Du kannst es versuchen mit denen zu verhandeln. Das kann dich aber einige Tage am Telefon kosten, bis du jemanden dran hast der dir das einstellt. Am besten immer "Störung" sagen, und versuchen mit einem Techniker dich verbinden zu lassen.
Denn Buchen können die in dem Call-Center auch nicht, weil die wie du, auch nicht die Möglichkeit haben 50k auszuwählen.

Und willst du wirklich 50k bei denen? ... Habt ihr einen Kabel-Anschluss? Das spart Geld und nerven


----------



## Decrypter (19. November 2013)

Also erstmal: Die Telekom schaltet VDSL, wie auch ADSL/ADSL2+ nach reinen Dämpfungsgrenzen. Bei ADSL/ADSL2+ sind diese mittlerweile aber bei weitem nicht mehr so konservativ wie vor ein paar Jahren noch. Bei VDSL sieht es aber anders aus. VDSL 50 bis ca. 4 dB Dämpfung (@300 KHz) und einer Leitungslänge von ca. 400 Meter, VDSL 25 dementsprechend. VDSL Verfügbarkeit ist so bis ca. 700-800m gegeben. Auch wird heute nicht mehr stur nach den Kontes Orka Dämpfungswerten bei 300 KHz berechnet, sondern nach Flexpod. Da fliessen zusätzlich zu den reinen Leitungswerten noch andere Faktoren mit ein, wie Beschaltung des Hauptkabels und Güte der Leitung (wie z.B. Art der Isolierung). Von daher kann es sein, das man z.B. 450m Leitungsweg noch VDSL 50 bekommt, jemand mit knapp unter 400 jedoch nicht. Das überhaupt nach Dämpfungsgrenzen geschaltet wird, hat auch mit den Trennungsbedingungen zu tun.

Zu den Wettbewerbern: Sofern diese eigene VDSL Hardware im HVT stehen haben, gibt es dort nur das VDSL 50 Profil. Und zwar im RAM Modus in einem Bandbreitenkorridor von 512 kBit bis ca. 50300 kBit/s. Aber auch hier wird nur bis zu einer bestimmten Entfernung bzw. Leitungslänge VDSL geschaltet. Sofern bei dir einer von den Wettbewerbern mit VDSL im HVT verfügbar ist, solltest du also auch das VDSL 50 Profil bekommen. Greifen die Wettbewerber (hier 1+1 und Vodafone) jedoch auf Telekom Ports in Telekom VDSL Outdoor DSLAMs zurück, greifen sofort wieder die Telekom Dämpfungsgrenzen !



> Du kannst es versuchen mit denen zu verhandeln. Das kann dich aber  einige Tage am Telefon kosten, bis du jemanden dran hast der dir das  einstellt. Am besten immer "Störung" sagen, und versuchen mit einem  Techniker dich verbinden zu lassen.


Sinnlos !
Wie schon gesagt kann keiner VDSL 50 buchen. Um das überhaupt zu ermöglichen, müßte man einen der wenigen erlauchten Auserwählten an die Strippe bekommen, die überhaupt Berechtigungen haben, Einträge an der Datenbank zu verändern. Da wird sich aber wohl keiner finden, da Manipulationen an den Datenbanken den Verlust des Arbeitsplatzes bedeuten können. Ergo kannst du dir die Erfolgschancen ausrechnen....
Theoretisch ist es möglich, vom DSL Schaltplatz im Port ein VDSL 50 Profil einzustellen. Das wäre noch kein Problem. Aber dieses Profil wäre beim nächsten automatischen Datenbankabgleich sofort wieder weg und zusätzlich kann es sein, das auch im BRAS Server (Breitbandradiusserver - Server der dich anhand der Zugangsdaten indentifiziert und prüft, ob die Zugangsdaten gültig sind) ein VDSL 25 Profil hinterlegt ist. Ist das der Fall, nützt das VDSL 50 Profil im Port überhaupt nichts, da dann der BRAS Server die Bandbreite auf VDSL 25 begrenzt.


----------



## Shadow Complex (19. November 2013)

Na das sieht ja dann nicht allzu rosig aus, was den VDSL 50 Anschluss angeht, schade...
Euch tausend Dank für eure Mühen. 

@Driftking: Ja wir haben einen Kabelanschluss und hier wäre auch 100K verfügbar, aber ich finde generell den Routerzwang nicht sonderlich toll, deswegen würde ich ganz gerne bei einem Provider bleiben, der einen das noch selber entscheiden lässt.

@Decrypter: Ich habe leider keine Ahnung ob hier bspw Telefonica eigene Hardware verbaut hat. Der HVT ist aber ein gigantisch großes Gebäude, aber von außen sehen, was innen verbaut ist, kann ich leider nicht.  Platz wäre allerdings so einiges für die Hardware, gerade in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass daran vielleicht nur so um die 700 Haushalte angeschlossen sind. Naja ist gleichzeitig sowieso noch ein LTE Sendemast, das schluckt sicherlich auch einiges Platz.


----------



## Driftking007 (20. November 2013)

Du kannst ja dir anstatt dem Modem auch ne Fritzbox Cable holen  Also wenn mehr speed dann kannst du froh sein dass du Kabel hast. Ist hier wo ich wohne nämlich nicht so.
Kannst ja sogar beides gleichzeitig haben  Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob du ein Einkommen hast oder noch schüler. Aber wenn kann man ja auch zusätzlich noch beim Kabel anbieter ne günstige Flat holen.


----------



## Shadow Complex (20. November 2013)

Ich könnte auch gegenüber der Telekom behaupten unser Haus würde aus mehreren Wohneinheiten mit eigenen Internetanschlüssen bestehen und sofern noch Platz im HVT ist, die anderen 4 Kupferdoppeladern anschließen lassen und über jede jeweils VDSl 25 laufen lassen. Plus Kabel über Internet. Wäre meine persönlich 225 mbit Leitung. 

Naja was mich an der gestellten Hardware stört, ist dass du bspw für 6360 Cable 5 € pro Monat, also 120€ in 24 Monaten zahlst und nach der Zeit gehört das Gerät dir trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Alephthau (20. November 2013)

Decrypter schrieb:


> VDSL 50 bis ca. 4 dB Dämpfung (@300 KHz) und einer Leitungslänge von ca. 400 Meter, VDSL 25 dementsprechend.



Für VDSL25 gilt die Grenze 42dB bei 4 Mhz in Flexprod, zumindest wenn ich damals richtig aufgepasst habe , wie kommst da auf die Dämpfung bei 300 Khz für VDSL? 

Gruß

Alef


----------



## Decrypter (20. November 2013)

Wenn du richtig gelesen hättest, wäre dir auch aufgefallen, das ich geschrieben habe, das die Schaltgrenze für VDSL 50 früher bei *ca.* 4 dB bei einer Referenzfrequenz von 300 KHz entsprochen hatte. Ganz zu Beginn von VDSL war die Schaltgrenze sogar noch ein wenig höher, wurde dann aber verschärft, sodass viele VDSL 50 heute diese Bandbreite gar nicht mehr bekommen würden. Das heute alles nach Flexprod berechnet wird, ist mir durchaus bekannt.

@ Shadow Complex

mache mal eine VDSL Verfügbarkeitsabfrage bei Easybell. Wenn Easybell VDSL schalten könnte, ist Telefonica VDSL auf jeden Fall im HVT verfügbar, da Easybell VDSL ausschließlich via Telefonica schaltet.


----------



## Shadow Complex (20. November 2013)

Hab ich sogar irgendwann mal gemacht und die könnten mir sogar eine Leitung anbieten.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (20. November 2013)

Wechsel zu Kabel , wenn das geht dann bist du King  Wohne in einem Kaff wo es schon 20cm schnee hat , und eigendlich nur DSL 768 und KabelBW 100K haben bei mir funktioniert


----------



## Shadow Complex (20. November 2013)

Ich hab zwar im Keller eine Netzwerkdose gesetzt, würde aber trotzdem einen gewissen Aufwand bedeuten auf Kabel umzusteigen...


----------



## Alephthau (20. November 2013)

Decrypter schrieb:


> Wenn du richtig gelesen hättest



Grummel, ertappt, hab es nur überflogen! -.-

Gruß

Alef


----------

